# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  εντομοφοβια

## anxious4ever

Πριν λίγο μπήκε μέσα στο παντελόνι μου μία τεράστια σαρανταποδαρούσα...ήμουν σε μπαλκόνι με παρέα στο χωριό...πεταχτηκα σαν τρελλη!ούρλιαζα...έχασα εντελώς επαφή με ο.τι μου έλεγαν...ακουγα ομιλίες κ δν καταλαβαινα...ανατριχιαστι ό,ιδρωσα επαθα υστερία κ θέλω να γυρίσω Αθήνα...
Από τότε εδώ κ καμια ωρα με ακουμπούν τα μαλλιά μου κ τρομαζω...θέλω μα πάρω ηρεμιστικό τόσο πολύ....ανεβήκα στο τραπέζι κ εκλαιγα δεν ήθελα να κατεβω,μετα παγωσα κ καθόμουν ακίνητη κ ορθια...τι είναι αυτό το πράμα που παθαινω με τα έντομα ρε παιδιά;;αλλά μόνο με τα πολύ σπάνια οχι με.μυγες κ μυρμήγκια...με όλα τα υπόλοιπα όμως τα χάνω...δςνπορω να κοιμηθώ...νιώθω παράξενα.θελω να φυγωωω!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις.
Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω,επειδή αγαπάς τα ζώα,όπως έχεις πει.

----------


## anxious4ever

Αγαπώ όλα τα ζώα ακόμα κ τα φίδια... παιδιά όμως με τα έντομα παθαινω υστερία...δεν τα σκοτώνω..
Ζητάω από κάποιον να τα απομακρύνει...παιδιά είμαι ακόμα ανατριχιασμενη...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αγαπώ όλα τα ζώα ακόμα κ τα φίδια... παιδιά όμως με τα έντομα παθαινω υστερία...δεν τα σκοτώνω..
> Ζητάω από κάποιον να τα απομακρύνει...παιδιά είμαι ακόμα ανατριχιασμενη...


Θα χαλαρώσεις αργότερα,πιστεύω.
Αν έχεις λίγη παρέα μαζί σου να σε ηρεμήσει,λογικά θα το ξεχάσεις σύντομα.
Κάνε κάτι που σε ευχαριστεί,μήπως και ξεχαστείς λιγάκι.

----------


## anxious4ever

Πφφφ κάνω κάνω...προσπαθώ να χαλαρωσω τώρα αν κ δε με βλέπω να κοιμάμαι..μου ρχεται στο μυαλό μου ή εικόνα του κ τρελλαινομαι!!!

----------


## Macgyver

κι μενα , αν εμπαινε μια τεραστια σαρανταποδαρουσα στο παντελονι μου , θα πανικοβαλλομουν στην αρχη , μεχρι να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει , διοτι αυτες ειναι δηλητηριωδεις , δεν ειναι ακακες , θα την αφηνα να βγει , αμα δεν την πειραξεις , δεν σε πειραζει , οπωςκαι τα φιδια , τα οποια ουδολως φοβαμαι , αλλα σαρανταποδαρουσα, ξερωγω , σιχαμερο εντομο ειναι οχι φιδι , και μενοχλει να περπατα στο ποδι μου , πως να το κανουμε , σαραντα ποδια ειναι αυτα , στρατος ολοκληρος ..........

----------


## anxious4ever

Ξέρεις πόση ώρα ήταν στο πόδι μου;γτ ένιωθα τσιμπήματακια κ όλο επιανα τα διάφορα μέρη του ποδιού μου κ έλεγα στους άλλους μα γτ νιώθω έτσι; τουλάχιστον μία ώρα..
Μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή το επιασα από μέσα με το χέρι μου κ πεταχτηκε το γαμηδι.ηταν 15 εκατοστά κ δεν υπερβαλλω...αφού κ οι άλλοι έπαθαν σοκ.ετρεχε σαν τρελλό..το αστείο είναι ότι ήμουν Φολέγανδρο μία βδομάδα πριν κ όλοι έλεγαν προσέξτε τις σκολοπενδρες...έτσι τις λένε αυτοί.εγβ λοιπόν κάθε βράδυ ελεγχα τα σεντόνια κ δεν έκλεινε μάτι ...άγχος..φόβος
..φεύγω από Φολέγανδρο κ ήρθα στο χωριό μου...κ μου κάτσε εδω πέρα!!Εχτες μου στείλε ένας φίλος σκολόπενδρα (φωτό)που περπάτησε πάνω του κ είναι ακόμα Φολέγανδρο κ γω φρικαρα κ που την είδα στη φωτό.σκαω χωριό κ το συζηταω με την νύφη μου κ μου λέει,"α κ εδώ έχω βρει γτ είναι πέτρινο το σπίτι"..πάω σήμερα σπίτι τους κ έτυχε αυτό..τελικά ο.τι φοβάσαι σου τυχαίνει...αυτό βλέπω...κ εγώ μιλάμε έχω σοβαρή φοβία με τα αρθρόποδα.

----------


## Macgyver

Eνταξει , 15 εκατοστα ειναι μεγαλο πραμα , καλα που δεν σε τσιμπησε , τυχερη εισαι , αν και δεν τσιμπανε , αν δεν απειληθουν ........................οποτε φοβασαι οτιδηποτε εχει ανω των 6 ποδιων ,ε ? και σειχα για θαρραλεα..............σε μερικες περιπτωσεις, δεν χωραει φιλοζωια , κι εγω ειχα βρει στο δωματιο στο χωριο του κολλητου μου , Στυλιδα , μι οχια , 60 ποντους , ε , δεν καθησα να διαπραγματευτω την αποχωρηση της , την αποκεφαλισα μενα τσαπι , κι εληξε το θεμα ..........εδω δεν ισχυει οτι φοβασαι σου τυχαινει , χωριο ειναι , εχει τετοια , δεν συνομωτησε το συμπαν ......

----------


## nikos2

χα χα ολοι μας τα ιδια θα παθαιναμε αν εμπαινε κατι τετοιο στο παντελονι μας 
η διαφορα μας ειναι οτι εσυ θεωρεις πως εχεις εντομοφοβια

----------


## menis_64

εντομοφοβια? Χμμ...ναι ορισμενα εντομα ειναι απαισια, τυπου κατσαριδες αλλα τα καημενα τα μυρμηγκακια ειναι τοσο αθωα!!!

----------

